# Fährt eine von euch ein Canyon Strive?



## fabouly (29. Dezember 2016)

Hi Mädels,

liebäugle mit einem neuen Rahmen und bin bei meiner Suche grade bei Canyon angekommen. 

Fährt eine von euch ein Strive und könnte mir ein paar Erfahrungswerte liefern?
Im Canyon Forum war ich schon unterwegs - die Herren waren auch hilfreich!  

Danke!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (29. Dezember 2016)

Vielleicht mal @xsusix anschreiben, ich mein sie ist mal eins gefahren 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabouly (29. Dezember 2016)

Danke dir! Hab sie angeschrieben


----------



## bajcca (29. Dezember 2016)

Was möchtest Du denn gerne wissen? Im Canyon Thread habe ich gelesen, dass es Dir um die Größe geht. Tja, Du stehst zwischen 2 Größen, es kommt darauf an, welches Einsatzgebiet Du hast. Was gefällt Dir am Specialized nicht? Enduro?

Ich selbst fahre das Spectral in M bei 1,80m und ca. 84 Sl seit Februar, mein Freund das 2016er Strive regular mit 1,88m und 88 SL in XL. 
Das Strive hätte ich in L genommen (habe es auch probegefahren) es fällt recht kompakt aus, bei meiner Schrittlänge kann ich da auch eine 150er Sattelstütze fahren. Bei meinem Freund das gleiche, Spectral passt in L, Strive in XL.
Ich würde es abhängig von der Sitzrohrhöhe machen-Sattelstützelänge!- und vom gewünschten Einsatzbereich. 
Pauschal gesagt viel Trails S, viel Park und "Flow" M.


----------



## fabouly (29. Dezember 2016)

Momentan fahre ich ein Rhyme in S (Geometrie gleich zum Stumpjumper) Ich habe mich da ehrlich gesagt ein wenig verkauft - es ist mir einfach zu kurz und daher auch zu unruhig. Der Schwerpunkt liegt viel zu weit vorne, ich habe ein ständiges "Überschlagsgefühl" an Stellen auf dem Trail über die ich früher gar nicht nachgedacht habe. Die Laufruhe fehlt dadurch natürlich auch.
Möchte jetzt aber nicht den Fehler in die andere Richtung begehen. Nicht zu lang, nicht zu Race-ig... übertrieben gesagt, ich hab keine Lust (und ist auch nicht mein Fahrstil) mich jedes Mal nen Meter über dem bike vor und zurück bewegen zu müssen, um Druck aufs Vorderrad zu kriegen.
Und das Vorderrad möchte ich auch gerne noch hoch kriegen können... bin da grade etwas verunsichert (wie man merkt  )


----------



## bajcca (29. Dezember 2016)

Das Rhyme in S mit einem 556 Oberrohr ist ganz klar zu kurz, das hättest Du in M gebraucht. Wer hat Dich denn beraten? 
Willst Du nun die Komponenten auf einen anderen Rahmen umbauen?

Ich frag mich jetzt aber auch, warum nun das Strive? Das ist ein echtes Enduro und wiegt dementsprechend auch etwas mehr. Was möchtest Du denn fahren, das wäre für mich die wichtigste Frage, dann welches Bike passt dazu.


----------



## fabouly (29. Dezember 2016)

Das mit dem Beraten ist eine etwas längere Geschichte... :-/ ist am Ende jetzt auch egal. Passt halt nicht, blöd gelaufen, ist jetzt so.

Der Einsatzbereich ist schon Enduro im weitesten Sinne. Ja, genau, Strive ist etwas schwerer, das nehme ich aber gerne in Kauf für die Fahreigenschaften. Und ja, die Komponenten, soweit kompatibel, sollen ans Strive... spricht da denn deiner Meinung nach was gegen? 
Alternative wäre von Specialized ein Enduro Rahmen. Allerdings reizt mich beim Strive die Shapeshifter Technik.


----------



## mtbbee (29. Dezember 2016)

fabouly schrieb:


> Allerdings reizt mich beim Strive die Shapeshifter Technik.



Die Defektrate ist allerdings recht hoch (das alleine nur hier im Forum): 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/shapeshifter-umfrage-zur-defektrate.800445/

Verstellbare Fahrwerke haben u.a. auch Cannondale Trigger und Jekyll - rate da allerdings eher zum Selbstaufbau zumal es die Rahmen inzwischen einzeln gibt, nicht jedem gefällt die Lefty ... mit 1,69 könntest Du S fahren.

Aus halb eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, das man mit dem verstellbaren Fahrwerk bergauf sehr gut dran ist. Wichtiger halte ich persönlich die Gesamt Geo ob alles passt, wenn nicht dann eben bergauf langsamer desto besser bergab


----------



## bajcca (29. Dezember 2016)

@mtbbee 
Der Shapeshifter würde mich jetzt nicht schrecken, der neue scheint keine größeren Probleme mehr zu machen, aber es gibt damit natürlich wieder eine weitere technische Komponente, die defekt gehen kann.

@fabouly 
Ich habe nur an die Federelemente vom Ryme gedacht, die passen ja nicht dazu.


----------



## Votec Tox (29. Dezember 2016)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Die Defektrate ist allerdings recht hoch (das alleine nur hier im Forum):
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/shapeshifter-umfrage-zur-defektrate.800445/
> 
> Verstellbare Fahrwerke haben u.a. auch Cannondale Trigger und Jekyll...


Oder das Bionicon Evo, fahre es mit 1,67m in S, es hat in der Bergabstellung einen schön flachen Lenkwinkel und klettert sogar damit sehr gut und wenn Du dann die Geometrie verstellst kommt es überall hoch (es schon, ich nicht )
Und die Geoverstellung von Bionicon ist altbewährt und ausgereift.


----------



## fabouly (5. Januar 2017)

Danke für eure Einblicke, Mädels! Am Ende hat mich jetzt doch die hohe Defektrate und der wohl nicht ganz sooo zuverlässige Kundenservice abgeschreckt. Es ist jetzt ein Specialized Enduro Rahmen geworden... da passen wenigsten die ganzen komischen Specialized "Standards" ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (6. Januar 2017)

bajcca schrieb:


> Der Shapeshifter würde mich jetzt nicht schrecken, *der neue scheint keine größeren Probleme mehr zu machen*, aber es gibt damit natürlich wieder eine weitere technische Komponente, die defekt gehen kann.


Mein Kumpel hat jetzt schon den zweiten... ansonsten ist er mit seinem Strive ganz zufrieden.
Er tauscht den allerdings selbst - einige Bekannte haben schon viel Zeit mit warten auf Canyon Reparaturen verbracht


----------



## scylla (6. Januar 2017)

Wenn dir dein altes Specialized zu kurz war versteh ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz, warum du nun schon wieder ein Specialized gekauft hast?
Die bauen doch schon immer eher kurze Räder. Das Enduro ist da zwar minimal "besser" als das Rhyme, aber auch nicht gerade das was man als lang bezeichnen würde


----------



## fabouly (6. Januar 2017)

Es war mir ja vor allem zu kurz durch eine falsche Größe. 
Grundsätzlich baut Specialized eher kurz, da hast du recht. Das finde ich persönlich aber nix Schlechtes. Passt zu meinem Fahrstil. 
Wie auch schon gesagt, zu lang - also zu racig - möchte ich es nicht haben. Finde das auch echt schwierig wenn die ganzen Mädels mit ewig langen Enduros auftauchen, weil die natürlich im ersten Moment eine trügerische Laufruhe vermitteln und dann aber (eben durch zu passiven Fahrstil) weder Kraft auf's Vorderrad kriegen, noch das Vorderrad hochkriegen. Das muss man auch erstmal schaffen...! 
Da finde ich persönlich (hat ja jeder andere Vorlieben) die Bikes von Specialized schon sehr ausgewogen... man muss halt die richtige Größe kaufen ;-)
Und nur mal so: Stumpjumper in "S" oder Enduro in "M" macht schon nen ordentlichen Unterschied... schau dir nur mal den Reach und Radstand an: 
Reach: 421 zu 388 
Radstand: 1160 zu 1096 
Winkel vom Steuerrohr auch über 2° Unterschied... das macht schon ne Menge aus. Gefühlt tatsächlich noch mehr als auf dem Papier (wieder nur ne subjektive Meinung)

Bin nach einer ersten Mini-Runde auf jeden Fall sehr happy und freu mich auf wärmere Tage


----------



## scylla (6. Januar 2017)

Ok, ne Größe größer erklärt's. Da ist der Längenunterschied dann schon ziemlich deutlich. Das M wäre mir persönlich mit 1,70m Körpergröße zu hoch. Aber da hat jeder seine eigenen Vorlieben.
Wenn's dir passt und du dich drauf wohl fühlst ist ja alles genau so wie es sein soll.
Viel Spaß mit dem "Neuen"


----------



## fabouly (8. Januar 2017)

Vielen Dank


----------

